# Timex Red Nebula Electronic



## JerseyMo (Aug 2, 2010)

I recently found the correct strap to match this unique dial from Timex. What do you think?


----------



## Margarets Dad (Feb 26, 2017)

Beautiful. I have Timex Nebulas in the two blue colors. Seems like the red one is the rarest.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

It's taken four hours since you posted this to get one response dear JerseyMo. So, I shall make it two by saying how nice that watch looks. I love the watch and I love the strap - great combination.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

You couldn't have chosen better! Is the watch in working condition ?

mike


----------



## davidcxn (Nov 4, 2010)

Great looking watch and your choice of strap suits it perfectly. :thumbsup:


----------



## JerseyMo (Aug 2, 2010)

dobra said:


> You couldn't have chosen better! Is the watch in working condition ?
> 
> mike


 Yes, the watch runs.


----------



## stolid (Aug 21, 2009)

That looks great. Are the indices orange, or is that the light?

Thanks for posting!


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

JM doesn't have non-workers - - just ones he has yet to get working :yes:

Beautiful combo JM! :yes:


----------



## JerseyMo (Aug 2, 2010)

stolid said:


> That looks great. Are the indices orange, or is that the light?
> 
> Thanks for posting!


 yes, they are orange.



mel said:


> JM doesn't have non-workers - - just ones he has yet to get working :yes:
> 
> Beautiful combo JM! :yes:


 I like that, will use it as a tag line. A lot of 60 is coming in today which brings me to about 300 I have to "get working".

one is a Black Max....funny how we just mentioned this model. and bam one shows up.

Now about that pile of gold...


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Is the "Red Nebula" designation from Timex? I think I have a similar watch around here somewhere...


----------



## JerseyMo (Aug 2, 2010)

Roddyjb said:


> Is the "Red Nebula" designation from Timex? I think I have a similar watch around here somewhere...


 No, that is a name that is often used to describe the dial. The model itself comes from the "Electronic" series.

Red Nebula just sounds more exotic!


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Cheers Mo!

I found mine, but she's not a Timex after all. Same era though... Caravelle Automatic Waterproof N4 One of these days I"ll have to get a new crystal but for now she's ticking away nicely.


----------



## JerseyMo (Aug 2, 2010)

Roddyjb said:


> Cheers Mo!
> 
> I found mine, but she's not a Timex after all. Same era though... Caravelle Automatic Waterproof N4 One of these days I"ll have to get a new crystal but for now she's ticking away nicely.


 Yes, a very 1970's dial and I'd say that crystal would buff out just fine. That is unless those are cracks and not scuffs.


----------



## JerseyMo (Aug 2, 2010)

This one just came in today along with 59 of his friends! I little tweaking, some JerseyMo magic and it is ticking away just fine.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Love the dial on the quartz. Unfortunately, they are cracks on my Caravelle crystal so I will have to find a new one.


----------

